# Beretta 92fs compensator?



## brobarge2002 (Aug 10, 2006)

Im looking for 2 compensators to fit my beretta 92fs guns. Does anybody know where to get them? Or does anybody have them?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bet U can buy comped barrel from Jarvis and some of the other aftermarket barrel companies. If you are referring to the comped kits from Beretta that have the part that kind of matches up to the slide - good luck. These are very rare. Also read a recent thread on the Beretta Forum of people who ordered a limited # from Beretta in Italy recently - they were all taken, and many were damaged. So, U will pay a premium for those if ya track one down.

An aftermarket comped barrel is easy to get, though...


----------

